# Foil Tape for Dishwasher to go under counter top



## wcndave (14 May 2015)

It was recommended to me that where my dishwasher is, I put some foil tape under the front of the counter, to, erm, counter any moisture that could damage the top. I have a formica top, so it's just chipboard.

Question is, would any kind of silver/foil tape do, or are there some certain qualities I'd be looking for?

I was thinking of this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Width-Shield-Fl ... d_cp_diy_1


----------



## sunnybob (14 May 2015)

wcndave":lz8b091i said:


> It was recommended to me that where my dishwasher is, I put some foil tape under the front of the counter, to, erm, counter any moisture that could damage the top. I have a formica top, so it's just chipboard.
> 
> Question is, would any kind of silver/foil tape do, or are there some certain qualities I'd be looking for?
> 
> I was thinking of this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Width-Shield-Fl ... d_cp_diy_1



I think that tape is for chimnney flue joints. wouldnt use it.
I would fit plastic angle, from any do it yourself shop. Or even just paint the exposed chipboard with several coats of polyurethane sealer. All youre trying to do is stop moisture invading the chipboard.
To be honest, I've had an under counter dishwasher for over 30 years, and never sealed any of the worktops in any of the houses I've lived in.
Moisture will only escape if the door seal is faulty.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (14 May 2015)

I would definitely do something to protect the chipboard under the formica.

One of the million tiny things that spouses do to annoy each other include wife opening d/w while it's mid-cycle, or just finished but still full of water vapour. I do love her really....

I'm sure your family is no different!

My Bosch d/w came with a metal plate like this one: http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/04375085/

However, you could probably get just as good an effect painting a couple of coats of floor varnish on the chipboard above the (esp. front of) d/w - (like wot SB says).

Cheers, W2S


----------



## blackrodd (15 May 2015)

As most worktops that we use have a balancer sheet underneath the worktop, The issue of steam from the recently
opened hot door could be a problem, over time, if the underside had no protection, just the raw chipboard.
Painting with a good yacht type varnish would be a very good idea, in this case, I would think.
Regards Rodders


----------



## wcndave (15 May 2015)

Thanks folks. Looks like i was not detailed enough in my question.

The rolltop was not laminated by me, so it's a fairly standard wrapped edge.

This picture is from underneath on another section.







It has some kind of plastic sheet on the bottom, which overlaps the laminate by 1/2" or so, you can just make it out in the picture. The picture is without drawers fronts fitted, so this is what would be exposed when opening and closing the door. As you guys said, it's whoosh of steam and moisture when opening the door at the end, and when my wife suddenly adds things half way through the cycle, that cause moisture.

You can see here better the protective covering






A friend said the protective coat starts to bubble and peel after a while, so I should use some aluminium tape to protect it. If there's no particular type, then I guess anything is better than nothing.

This photo shows I'm starting to get some peeling in that area, hard to make out this picture so I added some reference arrows, from the bottom that's underneath of stretcher with plate installed, front of stretcher, underneath of top, front of worktop.






You can just see against the dark edge, close to the join, a sort of flaking, bubbling, peeling effect. (Yes I also have a hole to fill with PVA!)

I also have that metal plate that came with my Bosch, which you can see installed further under flush with the front of the unit.

I think I'll just get whatever I find in my local box store unless that's madness!?


----------



## Jamesc (15 May 2015)

I have used the sheets sold to go behind radiators, its a very thin layer of insulation with a foil face and is self adhesive. It seems to be doing the trick 16 years on

James


----------



## Ghengis (15 May 2015)

As said in an earlier reply, its the hot steam that causes damage, any good varnish should do the job


----------



## blackrodd (15 May 2015)

Ghengis":1nlolwn3 said:


> As said in an earlier reply, its the hot steam that causes damage, any good varnish should do the job




These were my thought earlier, but It has occurred to me since that as hot steam in fair amounts is involved, the reflective property of the 
tape would be a better idea.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Sailormantom (16 May 2015)

I used this stuff which comes in 1m x 600mm sheet. http://www.axminster.co.uk/unika-heat-r ... and-sheet/
Easy to apply and not particularly expensive

Cheers, tom


----------



## sunnybob (17 May 2015)

I've obviously got my missus trained better than most. She never opens it, full stop. Its far too technical for a woman to use.
And if you open it when theres steam there, youve opened it too soon. You have to let the thing cool down to dry the dishes properly.


----------



## Graham Orm (17 May 2015)

Yes that foil you showed is fine. All new dishwashers come with a strip.


----------



## wcndave (18 May 2015)

Thanks. We don't open until the red floor light is out, however there's still "wet air" and it's clearly having a small effect, so seems god idea to install some tape. I got a new Bosch, however no tape came with it, I'll get some of Axi next time I place an order.

Thanks everyone!


----------

